# Topics > Sport > Multi-sport robot event, robot competition >  Annual Autonomous Ground Vehicle Competition, Australia

## Airicist

Website - igvc.org

facebook.com/agvc.aus

The 26th Annual Intelligent Ground Vehicle Competition
at Oakland University in Rochester, Michigan on June 1 - June 4, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Robert the robot at 2013 AGVC
January 7, 2014

Robert doing his final run at the 2013 AGVC

----------

